# Hello, I am new here



## FredPerry

Hello, I am new here, so cooperate me.


----------



## Rogerx

Hello Fred, good to see new face, what kind of music is you favourite?
Have a good time.


----------



## Art Rock

Welcome to Talk Classical Fred!

A bit of background information that may answer questions you may have now or soon...

As a new member, certain features are disabled (e.g. profile access, blogs, adding attachments, and certain forum areas until you have submitted at least 10 posts to any of the classical music sections of the forum *and *up to 12 hours have elapsed since post #10, regardless of the total number of posts one has accumulated). Posts made in the Community Forum do not count towards this 10 post requirement goal.

General information about the do's and don't's can be found here: 
Forum Rules, Guidelines & Terms of Service

You want to search certain subjects? You wonder how to insert an image? You can't edit or delete posts? Several of such questions are answered here:
Tips, Tricks and Workarounds

You may find out, especially during the first weeks, that you make a post and that it does not appear on the site (instead you'll get a message about moderation). This happens because the site's software has flagged your post as potential spam. Most of the time of course, there's nothing wrong with it, and a moderator will approve it. This may take some time, because we have a small team of moderators and cannot provide 24 hours coverage. Some forums and sub-forums will required moderator approval of any new thread for everyone.

If you have any questions about how things work here, you can always contact one of the moderators.

Anyway, enjoy the site. it's mostly harmless.


----------



## david johnson

Season's greetings to you, and welcome among us


----------



## SixFootScowl

Welcome. Tell us about your musical interests. I am sure they will have opportunity to expand here at TC.


----------

